# Busco en Proteus el LM3909



## Ne555e (Ene 9, 2011)

Larga vida a todos!!
Compañeros, álguien me puede decir cómo hago para trabajar con un comonente que no se encuentra en la librería de Proteus?
Estoy buscando el LM3909 y no aparece.
Cómo se hace en ese o en esos casos?
Gracias por la ayuda
Ne555e
CCS


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola ese componente busca en Analog Ics y sub category ,tengo el Proteus 7.7 Sp2 no se con cual estas teabajando


----------



## Ne555e (Ene 9, 2011)

Hola Marcos, gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Tengo la versión 7.1 SP2. 
Hice lo que me indicaste y no lo encontré.
Tengo un tutorial en Power Point y en capítulo 7 está la parte de la Creación de Nuevos Dispositivos.
Voy a revisar para sabér cómo crearlo en caso de que no pueda encontrarlo en la librería.
Saludos


----------



## Jyajure (Ene 9, 2011)

Ne555e dijo:


> Hola Marcos, gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
> Tengo la versión 7.1 SP2.
> Hice lo que me indicaste y no lo encontré.
> Tengo un tutorial en Power Point y en capítulo 7 está la parte de la Creación de Nuevos Dispositivos.
> ...



Hola Ne555e, que tal si posteas ese tutorial? bueno yo tengo el 7.7 SP2 y no aparece


----------



## Ne555e (Ene 10, 2011)

Marcos aquí tienes el link del tutorial:
http://www.circuitoselectronicos.info/2010/01/un-gran-tutorial-para-aprender-utilizar.html
Saludos
Ne555e
CCS


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 10, 2011)

Yajure dijo:


> Hola Ne555e, que tal si posteas ese tutorial? bueno yo tengo el 7.7 SP2 y no aparece



Hola,aca te mando el archivo de que si esta , el lm3909


----------



## Ne555e (Ene 10, 2011)

Ok, perfect. Está, pero...dónde?


----------



## marcos gutierrez (Ene 11, 2011)

Aca te adjunto la imagen en donde tenes que buscar dicho integrado. Espero que se te aclare tu duda.


----------



## Ne555e (Ene 12, 2011)

Marcos, muchas gracias por ayudarme pero en mi versión, lamentablemente no aparece ese dispositivo. Me di cuenta que tu versión trae CMOS 4000 Series, Digital Potentiometer, etc y mi versión, nada que ver. 
Voy a buscar una versión más avanzada para ver cómo me va.
Gracias
Saludos
Ne5553
CCS


----------

